# Can I get some ID help please?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

hey everyone, I'd like some ID help please with my photos.

thanks

#3 is what the resort was serving as 'red snapper'


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

1. Sgt Maj Dameslfish
2. Triggerfish - possibly "Titan"
3. Don't know about "snapper" type...the mouth looks too small but I could be wrong
4. Altantic Blue Tang
5. Spanish Hogfish

Where are you diving/snorkelling?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

snorkelling in cuba near varadero


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wow that triggerfish is stunning!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure what #3 is either, but #2 is usually known as a black durgon.


----------

